# has anyone been to a convention



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

has anyone here actually been to a convention i havent so im looking for somone to tell me what its like


----------



## Grimfang (May 29, 2010)

My experience was Anthrocon 2009. I went with several people I had known only online for a couple years, and my best friend irl. Depending on what con you go to, the setting can vary greatly (they even have camp-out cons). AC is big, so there's a lot to do. We went to a couple events, browsed the dealer's room, got drunk, and just had fun with whatever for the weekend.

If you were interested in a specific convention, check out the guests they'll be having. There can be some interesting shows. There's usually a gaming room. As for myself, I just had a lot of fun with hanging out with the people I went with, and browsing the dealer's room. And drinking.

I'm sure others did things much differently.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> My experience was Anthrocon 2009. I went with several people I had known only online for a couple years, and my best friend irl. Depending on what con you go to, the setting can vary greatly (they even have camp-out cons). AC is big, so there's a lot to do. We went to a couple events, browsed the dealer's room, got drunk, and just had fun with whatever for the weekend.
> 
> If you were interested in a specific convention, check out the guests they'll be having. There can be some interesting shows. There's usually a gaming room. As for myself, I just had a lot of fun with hanging out with the people I went with, and browsing the dealer's room. And drinking.
> 
> I'm sure others did things much differently.


 id sure like to go to one how would i find if theres a convention nearby


----------



## Grimfang (May 29, 2010)

This is the best list I could find quickly, but there's a bunch of major cons listed in many countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

doesent show anything for montana thanks for the list tho


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

I haven't been to any furry conventions, but I've been to an anime con


----------



## RTDragon (May 29, 2010)

I have been to one my first time was Anthrocon 2009 the theme of that year was OMG Aliens. My recent con experience was FCN 2010 Rockin the 80's which was not far from where i lived.

So i had been to two cons so far. Basically though you have to follow rules there.


----------



## Istanbul (May 30, 2010)

Anthrocon is a great convention, but - don't shoot me, Kage - it's not a good FIRST furry convention. I strongly recommend a smaller furry convention, probably one with less than a thousand people. Go to those for a couple of years, make friends, get to know people. That way, when you do finally go to Anthrocon, you'll have friends to hang out with and people who know you, rather than wandering around aimlessly and alone in the crowd.


----------



## moiracoon (May 31, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> id sure like to go to one how would i find if theres a convention nearby




http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55695


----------



## selskie (Jun 2, 2010)

Like the OP here, I've never really been to any big conventions but I'm really interested in attending Anthrocon, it's across the state from me (I live near Allentown, PA). I'm new to the whole furry thing, so outside of what I've read I don't know to expect. If I don't pre-register, will that be a problem?


----------



## Cavy (Jun 3, 2010)

selskie said:


> Like the OP here, I've never really been to any big conventions but I'm really interested in attending Anthrocon, it's across the state from me (I live near Allentown, PA). I'm new to the whole furry thing, so outside of what I've read I don't know to expect. If I don't pre-register, will that be a problem?



Like the other poster had said, sometimes smaller cons (like FAU) is a better choice by starting off as your first convention rather than AC. But they at the same time, you get to meets lots of new people that you never saw before.  If you don't pre-register, you may face long lines and higher registration fees at the door.  Make sure you have enough funds to attend any furry convention, they can get expensive, even smaller conventions.  Your biggest expensive are food, transportation, and hotel (if you do not live near or at the convention).


----------

